# can a visitor visa replace the eea family permit



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

hey guys i heard that you can You're allowed to enter as a visitor and then apply for the EEA 2 Residence Card... is this true? and does it apply for everyone or only the nationals of certain countries?

plz this is urgent prompt feedback would be extremely appreciated

thank you


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Is your spouse from an EU country other than the UK?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


tulipwelyasmina said:


> hey guys i heard that you can You're allowed to enter as a visitor and then apply for the EEA 2 Residence Card... is this true? and does it apply for everyone or only the nationals of certain countries?
> 
> plz this is urgent prompt feedback would be extremely appreciated
> 
> thank you


You will be better off applying for an EEA- Family Permit than for a visitors entry. It's free of charge and you only have to show evidence of a real relationship with your spouse.

Besides that, the EEA- Family Permit will allow you to seek and accept employment.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Is your spouse from an EU country other than the UK?



yes , irish


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will be better off applying for an EEA- Family Permit than for a visitors entry. It's free of charge and you only have to show evidence of a real relationship with your spouse.
> 
> ...


ah ok i didn't know there was a job restriction 

i have another question on the sponsorship letter for the british spouse visa they referred to Immigration rules, Paragraphs 277 - 289

as i m applying for an eea fp to what rules i should refer?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


tulipwelyasmina said:


> ah ok i didn't know there was a job restriction
> 
> i have another question on the sponsorship letter for the british spouse visa they referred to Immigration rules, Paragraphs 277 - 289
> 
> as i m applying for an eea fp to what rules i should refer?


If you enter the UK as a visitor, you won't (shouldn't) be able to accept employment. Hence, entering with an EEA-Family Permit will allow to settle faster.

Your husband must follow EU regulations, as it will allow you to enjoy his same rights.

To apply, these documents are important:

* Marriage Certificate
* Your original passport
* 2 photographs of you ( passport type)
* A certified copy of his passport
* A payslip/contract or letter of employment
* A cover letter written and signed for your husband indicating you are traveling to meet him

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you jrge thats great,

about the letter can you please give me a sample to follow?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


tulipwelyasmina said:


> thank you jrge thats great,
> 
> about the letter can you please give me a sample to follow?


I don't have it readily available at this time, but please look around this forum as there is an excellent template to follow.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

thank you jrge, i looked through the forum and found this one. is this what you were referring to?

The cover letter is composed as follow:

First Paragraph: A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trip are very important.

Second Paragraph: Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

Third Paragraph: Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

SIGN IT!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


tulipwelyasmina said:


> thank you jrge, i looked through the forum and found this one. is this what you were referring to?
> 
> The cover letter is composed as follow:
> 
> ...


Indeed!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

oh great 

i have another question please i live in algeria but have residence in united arab emarates, people told that it is easier to get the eea family permit if i would apply from Dubai or Abudhabi
(that's in the uae ). does it really make a deffirence to apply from algeria or uae? can you give me an advise?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't know. It shouldn't make any difference as all visa stations follow the same rules. All applications made in Algeria are sent to London (Croydon) for processing. Applications made in Abu Dhabi or Dubai are processed in Abu Dhabi, so may be a bit faster.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, 

Let me know how you got on with your EEA application please. I heard and read about the new rules affecting EEA application, the sirrunder singh were your spouse must live and work in another EU country.


----------

